# Pork Chop may not do good action shots, but Pig sure does! HEAVY



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Okay alot of these are fuzzy because we couldn't figure the camera out at first... I know I need to mow my grass... I never feel like taking pictures when the grass is really mowed lol.


































































































HAD TO... Cree Cree Potty break


































Pig's got the jumpin' down

































































Cree Cree tries, but his back legs don't want to jump with the top half

























































































This is about where doug got bit and said "F*** it"... he started turning it into a tug of war game instead of a catch and release game. I guess I should have explained the game alittle better lol oops.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

OMG!!!! Too cute! Did you home the third pup? I only saw the 2 in the pics, and was wondering of I missed something?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Yeah, Engine went less than three blocks away from me to my vet girls house on a strict contract.

tried to give you rep, but i have to spread the love.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Oh they are looking great! Piggy is a keeper for sure! Thats one fine lookin pup.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> Oh they are looking great! Piggy is a keeper for sure! Thats one fine lookin pup.


I agree, she is beautiful!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

oh wow they are both extremely adorable! pig is gonna be a gorgeous girl when she gets all grown up


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I was worried about her for quite some time... She was a puppy with a face only a mother could love for the longest time LMAO! Thanks ya'll


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Too sexy!!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

NEELA said:


> I was worried about her for quite some time... She was a puppy with a face only a mother could love for the longest time LMAO! Thanks ya'll


I think you should keep her for sure. She is looking like she would do you proud in the UKC.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

When is would they like to come and visit auntie Whitney for a week or so?


HAHAHAHA


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

take them NOW! lmao


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

They look adorable. ALL of them sooo cute!


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

aww my gosh! neela they are soo freaking cute!!!


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

thier so big!! can you ship one to me THANKS! ahaha


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

*OOOOO*

awww wook at de wittle babies!!! sooo cute!!!:woof:


----------



## Labradorable (Jul 17, 2009)

Message Deleted


----------



## DOMN8R (Jul 18, 2009)

Nice pics!


----------



## DOMN8R (Jul 18, 2009)

Labradorable said:


> You mean the puppies she's encouraging to be aggressive towards anything that moves? Those "wittle babies"??
> 
> How very trailer park.


*Its a good way to teach hunting skills, like a Labrador and a duck.*


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Labradorable said:


> You mean the puppies she's encouraging to be aggressive towards anything that moves? Those "wittle babies"??
> 
> How very trailer park.


I guess I'm trailer park too buddy. Youre barking up the wrong tree!

Get your facts straight a flirt pole is a high energy activity that builds drive (which does not equal aggression), agility, endurance and confidence. It tones muscle and is an overall workout and good bond between owner and dog

And your opinion seems like one portrayed by the media

How very brain washed.


----------



## Trapboi103 (Dec 14, 2008)

can't wait to me the pups!!!! there so cute!!!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I love Pig's dip stick tail!
Ok I would like to place an order for Pig's in a blanket shipped to NM. Pig wants to be my first Bully and make movies and be a working dog! lol


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

They are looking great!!! Im diggin the dip stick tail as well!! Too cute!!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Bahahahahaha I'm trailer park, huh? I sure hope that no one comes across someone so prejustice ever again... buuut I can't guarantee that due to the breed that we choose to love and own. 

Lisa, I would love to send my little Pig over there! Cut me a deal dang it and you can BORROW her! lmfao


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

NEELA said:


> Bahahahahaha I'm trailer park, huh? I sure hope that no one comes across someone so prejustice ever again... buuut I can't guarantee that due to the breed that we choose to love and own.
> 
> Lisa, I would love to send my little Pig over there! Cut me a deal dang it and you can BORROW her! lmfao


lmao haha I guess we...well you are some trail park gal now, eh shana, if thats what it means to truely take care of your dogs lol
It looks fun...I wanna try lol


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

How old are they now?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

yesterday they were twelve weeks.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

NEELA said:


> yesterday they were twelve weeks.


How much are the little babies weighing in at?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

lol I have no idea... I'll try to get a weight on them today. I've been getting the shots from the vet and giving them at home so I haven't had the opportunity to weigh them on a vets scale.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

They are the same age as Riot, I love this age they are real stinkers. You can send pig down for agility training. I would love to see a good working bully doing real agility. not that UKC crap I mean USDAA or NADAC. So many APBT's are painfully to watch when they run agility, I want a dog who is fast and works, not a dog who follows me around in the heel position doing the equipment.
Send her down and I will give you a steal of a deal!


----------

